# Great Lakes vacation



## prufrock24210 (Jul 9, 2012)

Heading to Michigan next week (8/12-18) on vacation. Any ideas on renting a sailboat for a couple days (and night) on a Great Lake?


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

Bay Breeze Yacht Charter,
12935 S. West Bay Shore Drive
Traverse City, Michigan 4968


my 1st choice but not in michigan (in the north channel lake huron)
Canadian Yacht Charters
30 Water Street
Gore Bay, Ontario, Canada
P0P 1H0


----------



## Sn0wman (Jul 7, 2006)

+1 for Bay Breeze if you will be in that general area. GT Bay is a really nice place to cruise.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

BBYC is really your only choice in northern Mi. You never stated where in Mi you were going. They also have a boat or two in Cheboygan. Have fun.


----------

